# geäuβerten Wunsch



## Nina13

Hola,

Ansonsten ist es schwer verständlich, daβ sich bei den vom Arbeitgeber geäuβerten Wunsch nach Nachtarbeit häufig unerwartet viele Arbeitnehmer freiwillig dazu entscheiden.

Es una frase bastante complicada y no entiendo lo que dice. Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar parafraseando lo que dice.
Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Man versteht sonst fast nicht, warum sehr oft überraschend viele Arbeitnehmer sich freiwillig für Nachtarbeit entscheiden, wenn der Arbeitgeber diesen Wunsch ausspricht.
Der Arbeitgeber wünscht, dass nachts gearbeitet wird.
Viele Arbeiter melden sich dazu.
Es sind sehr oft sehr viele Arbeitnehmer.
Man hat nicht erwartet, dass es so viele sind.
Man kann es kaum verstehen, dass dies so ist, wenn nicht ...(<-ansonsten)


----------



## Geviert

Mejor si lo explicas en castellano Ale, creo que Nina quiere una paráfrasis en castellano.


----------



## Nina13

Muchas gracias Alemanita 

Mi propuesta de traducción es:

De lo contrario es difícil comprender que frecuentemente muchos trabajadores se deciden voluntariamente por el trabajo nocturno ante el deseo expresado del empleador.

Consideráis que suena bien?

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Ansonsten ist es schwer verständlich, daβ sich bei den vom Arbeitgeber  geäuβerten Wunsch nach Nachtarbeit häufig unerwartet viele Arbeitnehmer  freiwillig dazu entscheiden.
De lo contrario es difícil comprender por qué a menudo inesperadamente muchos  trabajadores se decidan voluntariamente por el trabajo nocturno ante el  deseo del empleador.

Te habías olvidado del 'unerwartet'.
Quizás convenga poner también la frase que precede a esta oración para ver a qué se refiere el 'ansonsten'.
Además, me pregunto si no es necesario usar el subjuntivo, 'se decidan'.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, subjuntivo.


----------



## Nina13

Den meisten Arbeitnehmern scheinen die gesundheitlichen Risiken, die sich aus längerer Schichtarbeit ergeben, nicht bekannt zu sein. Ansonsten ist es schwer verständlich, daβ sich bei den vom Arbeitgeber geäuβerten Wunsch nach Nachtarbeit häufig unerwartet viele Arbeitnehmer freiwillig dazu entscheiden.

Así es la frase que precede a la oración. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

Gracias por poner la frase. 

La mayoría (...) parece desconocer los riesgos (...). De lo contrario sería dificil (...).

¿Qué te parece el condicional aquí?
Una propuesta nomás.

Saludos.


----------



## Nina13

Sí, mucho mejor en condicional. Muchas gracias


----------

